# [gelöst]root: couldn't m ...pported optional features (240)

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzem mit / und /home von ext3 zu ext4 migriert.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6553677-highlight-.html#6553677

Jetzt kommt beim booten eine Fehlermeldung:

```
EXT3-fs: (sda7): error:  couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).

EXT2-fs: (sda7): error:  couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/fstab | grep sda7

/dev/sda7 /                          ext4 noatime 0 1
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/mtab | grep sda7

flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/mtab | grep root

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext4 rw,noatime,commit=0 0 0
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg |grep EXT

EXT3-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sdd1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sdf1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sdd1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sdf1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # tune2fs -l /dev/sda7

tune2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

Filesystem volume name:   /

Last mounted on:          /

Filesystem UUID:          fa2129a4-adb7-2c1b-d087-df6dd07d6bf7

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              3833856

Block count:              7665005

Reserved block count:     377234

Free blocks:              2726984

Free inodes:              2868868

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         16384

Inode blocks per group:   1024

Filesystem created:       Fri Jun 29 15:38:44 2007

Last mount time:          Sun Feb  6 08:45:37 2011

Last write time:          Sun Feb  6 08:31:16 2011

Mount count:              1

Maximum mount count:      20

Last checked:             Sun Feb  6 08:31:16 2011

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Fri Aug  5 09:31:16 2011

Lifetime writes:          40 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Journal inode:            8

First orphan inode:       398988

Default directory hash:   tea

Directory Hash Seed:      15a92f48-0d19-0f10-c999-09b4b443718e

Journal backup:           inode blocks
```

Ich habe dazu auch einen Bugreport gefunden, bin aber daraus nicht schlau geworden

```
http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221245
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Feb 08, 2011 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mastacloak

Ich denke mal das ist nur "noise". Ist bei mir auch so. Solange im Kernel auch Support für kleiner ext4 vorhanden ist, versucht er anscheinend zunächst die Partition mit ext3 zu mounten, was zu einem Fehler führt, da ja Features von ext4 benutzt werden. Anschließend macht er das Gleiche noch mit ext2 (bei mir nicht, da ich keinen ext2-Support mehr im Kernel habe) um schließlich beim dritten Anlauf richtig mit ext4 zu mounten.

Wenn ich jetzt die Hilfe der Kernel-Config zu Ext4 richtig verstehe:

 *Quote:*   

> The ext4 filesystem will support mounting an ext3 filesystem

 

dann könnte ich auch den ext3-Support ganz aus dem Kernel schmeißen und die Fehlermeldungen sollten verschwinden. Oder gibt es noch einen triftigen Grund Ext3 Support im Kernel zu behalten?

Gruß

----------

## bas89

Wenn ich im Kernel ext2 und ext3 deaktiviere, sollte ich doch dennoch ext2 mounten können, da der ext4-Treiber abwärtskompatibel ist, oder irre ich mich?

----------

## Uli Sing

Bootest Du mit grub?

Dann setz' mal

```
root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4
```

in die grub.conf.

----------

## Beforegod

Es gibt eine Option für EXT4 das er auch als Treiber für Ext2/3 Systeme verwendet wird.

Einfach setzen und die alten Treiber für Ext2/Ext3 rausnehmen.

----------

## bas89

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Es gibt eine Option für EXT4 das er auch als Treiber für Ext2/3 Systeme verwendet wird.

 

Danke, getan.

----------

## mastacloak

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Es gibt eine Option für EXT4 das er auch als Treiber für Ext2/3 Systeme verwendet wird.
> 
> Einfach setzen und die alten Treiber für Ext2/Ext3 rausnehmen.

 

Funktioniert auch hier bestens. Besagte Option war bei mir sogar schon gesetzt. Hätte ich mir mal besser durchlesen sollen. Nun gut. Resultat: Kernel kleiner und die Fehlermeldungen sind auch weg.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

>  *Beforegod wrote:*   Es gibt eine Option für EXT4 das er auch als Treiber für Ext2/3 Systeme verwendet wird.
> 
> Einfach setzen und die alten Treiber für Ext2/Ext3 rausnehmen. 
> 
> Funktioniert auch hier bestens. Besagte Option war bei mir sogar schon gesetzt. Hätte ich mir mal besser durchlesen sollen. Nun gut. Resultat: Kernel kleiner und die Fehlermeldungen sind auch weg.

  Wäre nett,(und auch einfacher) wenn noch jemand sagt, wo man die Option wie setzt.

Danke

Setze das trozdem mal auf gelöst, da

```
root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4
```

funktioniert.

----------

## bas89

Bei der Kernelkonfiguration, also „make menuconfig“ im Ordner /usr/src/linux.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
  │ CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23:                        

  │                                                                                                                           

  │ Allow the ext4 file system driver code to be used for ext2 or                                        

  │ ext3 file system mounts.  This allows users to reduce their                                                                                       

  │ compiled kernel size by using one file system driver for                                                                                        

  │ ext2, ext3, and ext4 file systems.                                                                                                                      

  │                                                                                                                                                                   

  │ Symbol: EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23 [=y]                                                                                                  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                        

  │ Prompt: Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems                                                                                     

  │   Defined at fs/ext4/Kconfig:29                                                                                                        

  │   Depends on: BLOCK [=y] && EXT4_FS [=m] && (EXT3_FS [=n]=n || EXT2_FS [=n]=n)
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wäre nett,(und auch einfacher) wenn noch jemand sagt, wo man die Option wie setzt.
> 
> Danke 

 

Jo, beachte sofern man

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support

noch gesetzt hat ist das gesuchte

[*]   Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems (NEW)

nicht sichtbar.

(Beachte auch die Depends on: Zeile im letzten Post von Finswimmer)

Auch von mir aus ein Danke!

----------

